
Libyaly Evacuation of Oil Workers During Arab Spring 2011 - Hansig_jw
https://www.mydiplomaticlife.com/libya-timely-evacuation-of-oil-workers/
======
pmdulaney
Libyaly is to Libya as Israeli is to Israel? Very odd looking.

